
AlphaGo replication project with Keras/Theano - albertzeyer
https://github.com/Rochester-NRT/AlphaGo
======
argonaut
Most of the project is empty right now. From their README:

This is not yet a full implementation of AlphaGo. Development is being carried
out on the develop branch.

We are still in early development stages. We hope to have a functional
training pipeline complete by mid March, and following that we will focus on
optimizations.

------
kens
For those confused by the title, Theano is a Python library for multi-
dimensional arrays, not to be confused with Theranos, the controversial blood
testing company often discussed on HN.

As argonaut pointed out, this project is a mostly-empty skeleton created a
month ago, so it's not as interesting as the upvotes would imply. E.g. the
Monte Carlo Tree Search implementation: [https://github.com/Rochester-
NRT/AlphaGo/blob/develop/AlphaG...](https://github.com/Rochester-
NRT/AlphaGo/blob/develop/AlphaGo/mcts.py)

------
hasenj
[deleted]

~~~
nolok
The second sentence on the link answers that. To keep discussions interesting
and on point, please at least marginally consult the link before asking
questions or making remarks about it.

